# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Me ndihmoni nje poezi per vajzen!!!

## Odessa

Vajza ime ka per detyre nje poezi te shkruaj dhe qe ta kendoj ne shkolle...
Por une sjam qe shkruaj poezi, do te me kishte ndihmuar dikush ju lutem.. I duhet per te henen me 01.02.2010.

Faleminderit shume juve qe do me dilni ne ndihme per poezi..

----------


## e panjohura

> Vajza ime ka per detyre nje poezi te shkruaj dhe qe ta kendoj ne shkolle...
> Por une sjam qe shkruaj poezi, do te me kishte ndihmuar dikush ju lutem.. I duhet per te henen me 01.02.2010.
> 
> Faleminderit shume juve qe do me dilni ne ndihme per poezi..


A mund te na thuash se per cfar teme eshte fjala,dhe ne cfar klase eshte,qe te i pershtatet edhe moshes se sej!

----------


## Odessa

> A mund te na thuash se per cfar teme eshte fjala,dhe ne cfar klase eshte,qe te i pershtatet edhe moshes se sej!




_Eshte thene nga mesuesi i muzikes qe te shkruaj nje poezi (vjershe) dhe mandej ajo ta kendoj dmth i duhet nje poezi per ta kthyer ne kenge..

Vajza eshte 8 vjeqe.

Te faleminderit shume!

(kaq me ka informuar dhe vajza)_

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Një Ari shum i uritur,
Një ditë herët ishte ngritur.
Kishte parë një lis me bletë,
Ndaj dhe ecte lehtë-lehtë.

Pranë lisit kur u afrua,
Fatëziu u gëzua,
"Do të ngopem"-thosh Ariu,
"Do të ha sa të dua!"

Por bletët kurrë s'flenë,
Putrat e Ariut ndjenë.
I mjeri seç e pësoi,
Kur një thumbë e pickoi.*

*Mendoj se jemi në kohë dhe kjo i përshtatet moshës.Fëmijët kanë romantizmin e tyre jashtë çdo ndikimi politik.
Respekt*

----------


## xfiles

me falni por kjo zyshja muzikes paska pjerdhur,
si jep detyra te tilla.
sistem arsimor leshi.

----------


## Izadora

> Vajza ime ka per detyre nje poezi te shkruaj dhe qe ta kendoj ne shkolle...
> Por une sjam qe shkruaj poezi, do te me kishte ndihmuar dikush ju lutem.. I duhet per te henen me 01.02.2010.
> 
> Faleminderit shume juve qe do me dilni ne ndihme per poezi..



Lere vajzen ta krijoi vete poezin.
Me ate fantazin e saj do ndjehen vargjet me bukur.
Nje poezi per kukllen e saj me te dashur ose cfare i pelqen asaj me shume .


Lere te lire te fantazoj, duhet ti bej vete detyrat  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gloreta

> Vajza ime ka per detyre nje poezi te shkruaj dhe qe ta kendoj ne shkolle...
> Por une sjam qe shkruaj poezi, do te me kishte ndihmuar dikush ju lutem.. I duhet per te henen me 01.02.2010.
> 
> Faleminderit shume juve qe do me dilni ne ndihme per poezi..



*Te besh poezi ketu per vajzen tende nuk ka problem, por nje gje te dish ajo duhet ti beje vete poezite se ka ndjenja femijore, ne si te rritur kemi ndjenja te tjera.

Ashtu si e tha Izadora eshte me mire, se duek shkruan nje poezi ajo nuk ka problem te shkruaje nje tjeter me vone.

Eshte e pakuptime ti kerkosh nje femije ne ate moshe te shkruaje poezi.*

----------


## Odessa

*Flm per keshillat e juaja, gje qe e vlersoj shume.. Por vajzes i eshte kerkuar nga mesuesi i muzikes qe prinderit e femijve ( i kane te caktuar 10 nxenes) te shkruajn nje poezi per femije qe ajo te kendoj.. Une kete e kerkova nga ju pasi qe nuk jam nje qe shkruaj por qe lexoj  . 
Poezia mu eshte ofruar nga Brunilda dhe disa te tjere ne mp. I falenderohem shume per ndihmen qe me ofruan.. Por tani shoh se edhe Ali Baba Tepele ka vene nje poezi te bukur.. Dhe ty te faleminderit shume.

Ndoshta eshte e pakuptimt te i kerkohet femijes dicka te tille, por ja qe ndodhin keto gjera.. Kryesorja une si prind nuk e deshperova vajzen time..

Shpresoj te me keni kuptuar dhe anen time...

Ju faleminderit shume!*

----------


## gloreta

> *Flm per keshillat e juaja, gje qe e vlersoj shume.. Por vajzes i eshte kerkuar nga mesuesi i muzikes qe prinderit e femijve ( i kane te caktuar 10 nxenes) te shkruajn nje poezi per femije qe ajo te kendoj.. Une kete e kerkova nga ju pasi qe nuk jam nje qe shkruaj por qe lexoj  . 
> Poezia mu eshte ofruar nga Brunilda dhe disa te tjere ne mp. I falenderohem shume per ndihmen qe me ofruan.. Por tani shoh se edhe Ali Baba Tepele ka vene nje poezi te bukur.. Dhe ty te faleminderit shume.
> 
> Ndoshta eshte e pakuptimt te i kerkohet femijes dicka te tille, por ja qe ndodhin keto gjera.. Kryesorja une si prind nuk e deshperova vajzen time..
> 
> Shpresoj te me keni kuptuar dhe anen time...
> 
> Ju faleminderit shume!*


*Ah keshtu qenka kjo pune, poezite ti bejne prinderit cfare vendimesh.

Ja do te mundohem une por e shoh eshte shume e veshtire se jane poezi femijore.
Kam bere nje por e fshine*.

----------


## Linda5

> *Ah keshtu qenka kjo pune, poezite ti bejne prinderit cfare vendimesh.
> 
> Ja do te mundohem une por e shoh eshte shume e veshtire se jane poezi femijore.
> Kam bere nje por e fshine*.


Kush ta fshiu mi,sa xheloza qe jan njerzit,as talentin nuk ta lejne ta shprehesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Kush ta fshiu mi,sa xheloza qe jan njerzit,as talentin nuk ta lejne ta shprehesh



*Nuk ka gje Linda sapo mbarova njerin shpresoj qe ti pelqejne.*



*Dita e bukur.

Agoi mengjezi erdhi dita
lindi dielli plot hijeshi
hapen lulet syckat e pergjumura
fluturat shetisnin plot bukuri

Kur sheh diten qe sapo filloi
zemra te mbushet plot gezim
une gezoj dhuratat qe me ofroi
dhe ia kthej me falenderim.

Une me shoqet, shoket e mi
mblidhemi neper livadhe
njeri tjetrit tundim shamine
kercejme si sorkadhe.

Plot gjalleri e kaluam diten
duke lozur, gezimplote
na gezoi dhe dielli me driten
e tij te embel, dhe te ngrohte.*


*Shpresoj qe ti pelqejne, nqs jane pak dhe te tjeret do marrin pjese.*

----------


## xfiles

pse nuk perkthen ndonje nga ato poezite e tua mbi frieundschaft

----------


## gloreta

> pse nuk perkthen ndonje nga ato poezite e tua mbi frieundschaft



e  bera Xfiles kete lart  kete e bera vete vetem nuk e di a eshte per femijet ?.

----------


## gloreta

*Pela

Na ishte cna ishte
nje pele ne lulishte
kudo qe ajo vraponte
lodrat e saj na tregonte

Kishim qejf ti hipnim
te galoponim perqark
ti afroheshim, ta ferkonim
pa u bere aspak merak

Frika nuk na linte
drejt saj te shkonim
prapa merrnim udhen
para nuk vraponim

Kaq shume qejf kishim 
ti hipnim te lodronim
nje molle ti jipnim
me te te vraponim.*

Me vjen keq por nuk shkruaj dot me te tjeret do japin dhe kontributin e tyre ketu

----------


## Odessa

> *Pela
> 
> Na ishte cna ishte
> nje pele ne lulishte
> kudo qe ajo vraponte
> lodrat e saj na tregonte
> 
> Kishim qejf ti hipnim
> te galoponim perqark
> ...


Shume e bukur, interesante ! E nderuar Gloreta Mjaftojn kaq! FALEMINDERIT PER KONTRIBUTIN TEND.. TE PERQAFON PER FALENDRIM VAJZA IME RITA ..

----------


## gloreta

*Epo hajde mos u lodh me tani thuaji se vjershat i bere ti pa problem hahahahha.*

*Gjithe te mirat.*

----------


## mia@

> Vajza ime ka per detyre nje poezi te shkruaj dhe qe ta kendoj ne shkolle...
> Por une sjam qe shkruaj poezi, do te me kishte ndihmuar dikush ju lutem.. I duhet per te henen me 01.02.2010.
> 
> Faleminderit shume juve qe do me dilni ne ndihme per poezi..


Poezine do e kendoje apo recitoje vajza jote?

----------

